# Anoesis



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

My "Dictionary.com Word of the Day" for today:

*anoesis*
\an-oh-EE-sis\ , _noun_;
1. A state of mind consisting of pure sensation or emotion without cognitive content.

Discuss. When do you experience anoesis? Musically? Extra-musically? It often happens to me when a musical fragment or a particular odor brings back distant, but pungent memories, and it occasionally happens (in an entirely different way) when I'm mountain biking.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I assume it's what happens to every Republican when they enter the polling booth.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Couchie said:


> I assume it's what happens to every Republican when they enter the polling booth.


That was mean and uncalled for.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Couchie said:


> That was mean and uncalled for.


Well, we're only human -- wait. I mean. Oh never mind.

It depends on what you mean by cognitive thought. There is an extra-verbal state that most artists lapse into when they are truly focused. That used to be called "right-brained," but I think that was discredited several years ago. Still, it's a state of mind in which words play no role, and time has no meaning. Thoughts become a language of shape, form, light, dark, plasticity. I suppose this is still cognition in a way, but I'll bet it's a similar state to that analhalitosis thing.

However I'm pretty sure you reach that state , you know, when you're in bed with all those ladies and things sort of reach critical mass. Eh?

You mean you don't know?

Me neither.

Okay, with one special lady then.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

*food boner*

my "urbandictionary.com word of the day" for today:

*food boner*
1. when one becomes aroused at the sight of food. Happens in anticipation of a good meal.

_I got a food boner yesterday when i saw how much bacon there was _

discuss.. :clap:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

What is left of the old Byzantine theologian in me loves those old Greek words.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm not sure I entirely understand what is meant by the word or definition in the OP. This may just be because I haven't experienced it before - even when I'm in a state of intense emotion (though usually positive rather than negative states of mind), I tend to silently but consciously acknowledge to myself what I'm feeling. It usually spoils it by drawing my attention away, but I can't help it.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> My "Dictionary.com Word of the Day" for today:
> 
> *anoesis*
> \an-oh-EE-sis\ , _noun_;
> ...


Okay, so my good buddy El Pinguino Triste starts a thread that has all the means of being a good one and the first thing we hear is a political rant? Then, it become the 'talk to yourself thread' for a moment...THEN, someone comes along and throws in a whole other word on top of that; a pretty sick one, at that...

*Attempt to answer the OP*

Honestly, Chris, I wasn't aware of this word and it's definition almost exactly describes a state I enter just about every time I am at a gig and we're doing a free-form jam and everyone is playing off each other (very jazz like) and the sweat has my eyes closed and I'm, of course, cognitive on some level because my feet are still holding me up but basically I'm playing notes on a scale and bouncing off what my bandmates are doing and not really thinking about anything at all; completely in the music.

In a state of *anoesis*.


----------

